# Making a Suicide shifter.



## Sped Man (Mar 12, 2014)

This is my current project. It is an Elgin Twinbar. I decided to make my own suicide shifter for my Elgin. I made a prototype rear curve bar bracket that holds the shifter lever. I used a hollowed out lead pipe to give the flat straight bar its curvature. I will be using this curved bracket as a template. The replacement curved bracket will be wider. Unlike the original suicide shifter. My shifter lever will not be tucked behind the frame bar. It will be in front. I found a tractor lever that is almost an exact clone to what was used then. With a few modification I will make it work for my New Departure 2 speed hub. Guys please forgive me if it isn't perfect. This is my first attempt at making one. I will post more photos as the parts arrive or are made. 

If anyone has already made one please feel free to post your photos and ideas.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 12, 2014)

Good start!...keep us posted!


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 12, 2014)

This photo was my inspiration. If you study the photo it isn't really that hard to make. I found most of the parts lying around my basement.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 12, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> This photo was my inspiration. If you study the photo it isn't really that hard to make. I found most of the parts lying around my basement.




Is that THIS bike?






How does it engage down by the cog?


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 12, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Is that THIS bike?
> View attachment 142199
> 
> 
> ...




It could be that bike. I found that image online. I wanted a closeup of the mechanism. My shifter lever has that attachment on the bottom which is adjustable. I will be cutting it down to size and retreading the ends. I will be installing a three speed Shimano cable end adaptor to the end of my hub which will attach to the loop found at the lower end of my shifter lever. The lever will be cut down to size and the lower adjustable bracket will be reattached to the bottom of the shifter lever. A photo of the lever is posted above.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 13, 2014)

I installed the handle today. I will be replacing the curved bracket with a wider bracket later. In order to give it a more correct look.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

looking good


----------



## RustyK (Mar 13, 2014)

Very interesting, can't wait to hear how it works!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

...ahhh, the ILLUSION of a suicide shifter!!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...ahhh, the ILLUSION of a suicide shifter!!!!




Yes, an illusion that cost me $30 minus the ND 2 speed hub. Otherwise $330 total. I already had the ND so $30 total. It looks far better than the standard ND shifter.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

What will you do to hold it in position?


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 13, 2014)

RustyK said:


> Very interesting, can't wait to hear how it works!



Option 1
It works but it needs something to hold it in gear. Right now it works without any gadget to hold it in place. It is tighten sufficiently but I want something more.  I was thinking of putting a U shaped bracket on top so when I want to put it in gear I move the lever into the U shaped bracket. That will lock it in place.

Option 2
I could also drill half way through the lever leaving a small indent or groove. I then put a small bolt into the curved bracket. I would have to see where exactly the lever lies when engaged so I can determine where the hole and bolt has to go..Hence to engage I could pull it back until it clicks into the groove.

If you guys have a better idea please let me know.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> Option 1
> It works but it needs something to hold it in gear. Right now it works without any gadget to hold it in place. It is tighten sufficiently but I want something more.  I was thinking of putting a U shaped bracket on top so when I want to put it in gear I move the lever into the U shaped bracket. That will lock it in place.
> 
> Option 2
> ...




I forget, but what holds the standard nd shifter in gear?.. Anything special,about the standard shifting knob?.. Only rode on once lol..


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I forget, but what holds the standard nd shifter in gear?.. Anything special,about the standard shifting knob?.. Only rode on once lol..




Tension does. On my two bikes I tighten the side bolt to loosen or tighten the tension on the shifter. I initially went with a standard ND shifter on this bike but it didn't look right. This looks way cooler.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I hope it works for ya because it will look cool! I would love to have a Musselman 2spd on my Twin 20 but just can't justify a $1500 shifter on a bike I paid $875 for! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2014)

isn't there a guy in San Diego making these?


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I hope it works for ya because it will look cool! I would love to have a Musselman 2spd on my Twin 20 but just can't justify a $1500 shifter on a bike I paid $875 for! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 142317




Congrats on a nice score! I have to agree with you Freqman1 those original suicide shifters are expensive. I heard that those shifters were made for New Departure hubs as well as Musselman. The setup was different obviously. I would love to see the New Departure 2 speed version.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 13, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> isn't there a guy in San Diego making these?






I heard the same story with a twist. He made over 15 of them but trades them for bikes and parts he wants.


----------



## bike (Mar 13, 2014)

*No problem*



Freqman1 said:


> I hope it works for ya because it will look cool! I would love to have a Musselman 2spd on my Twin 20 but just can't justify a $1500 shifter on a bike I paid $875 for! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 142317




just take it off when time to sell.. transferable!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> ...those shifters were made for New Departure hubs as well as Musselman.




Morrow also, they were the same with the exception of the driver.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2014)

alw said:


>


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

This type of Musselman 2spd stays in gear by the shifting fork jamming in there and keeping everything in place. When shifted the fork is moved toward the front of the bike, 2 little springs push it all back together.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> isn't there a guy in San Diego making these?




I think he only made part of it. If he cracked the nut on the drive gear let me know so I can hit him up for a complete set-up! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 15, 2014)

Rear view of suicide shifter. I hope to install a gothic guard in front of the suicide lever. I plan on extending the mounting brackets so the guard extends about an inch from the frame. Don't worry this isn't a true Twinbar guard. The mounts are wrong.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 23, 2014)

Still working on it. I just installed the rear rack and chain guard. I had to add washers to the lever and I also had to modify the chain guard mounting bracket. Everything moves without rubbing. Hopefully within a few weeks I will have all the parts I need to finish this bad boy. I am so happy that the shifter doesn't interfere with the chain guard or rack.


----------

